# Skies shut down due to Volcanic Eruption



## RupeeClock (Apr 16, 2010)

As it happens, with all of that Volcanic ash in the sky, all air traffic over Europe has ceased.
Will this have any effect on any packages currently in transit?

Just wondering.


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, the shipments to Europe and possibly other countries will be delayed for as long as that ash cloud remains.
ShopTemp already reported some delays with DHL shipments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




force majeure!


----------



## zeromac (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol when i read the title i thought this was a retarded question
But good question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad to see delays though, safety first though


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 16, 2010)

Rather annoying, hope that cloud goes soon.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 16, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Lol when i read the title i thought this was a retarded question
> But good question
> 
> 
> ...


It does sound retarded doesn't it?
I ordered by Hong Kong airmail, which sucks.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn you volcano! and your evil plans to stop us pirates!


----------



## DCG (Apr 17, 2010)

they could also send it by plane to the regions that are near europe, but dont have the vulcanic cloud and then send it by train or truck XD then they might be one or two days slower than a plane but it would arrive faster than the cloud would subside


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> they could also send it by plane to the regions that are near europe, but dont have the vulcanic cloud and then send it by train or truck XD then they might be one or two days slower than a plane but it would arrive faster than the cloud would subside



Wouldn't that cost extra though? :/

I'm in Vancouver, Canada. I can wait for mine. I have Pokemon HeartGold to tie me over until then.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my R4 order shipped 9 days ago and it still hasn't arrived.
Either it does take at least 2 weeks for free shipping, or that blasted ashcloud has delayed my order. >:\

Edit: Accidentally posted an unfinished post with a keyboard shortcut? Wat?


----------



## bilco01 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would say its the ash cloud as i have already received an order from them free shipping 

to uk only took 6 days before ash cloud.


----------

